# [VirtualDub/Windows]MP3 encoder!?



## Theeagle (11. Juli 2004)

Hi!
Ich will mein Film mit VirtualDub komprimieren.
Mit dem Bild geht ja auch alles bestens.
Nur der Ton macht Ärger! Wenn ich auf Full Processing dann den MP3 codec auswähle hab ich nur auswahl bis 56kbps!
Hab mir LAME runtergeladen. Nur wie bekomm ich LAME jetz in VirtualDub rein!?
Ich weiß das ich das früher schonmal hatte.
Bin auch für andere vorschläge offen! Hauptsache ich kann den Ton in MP3 konvertieren und das mit mehr als 56kbps!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Theeagle


----------



## kasper (11. Juli 2004)

Lame installieren, und in VirtualDub unter mp3 Audiocompression "Show all formats" auswählen.


----------

